
Implementing Backup - benesch
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/implementing-backup/#
======
hdhzy
Hmm I think I missed the memo that CockroachDB is no longer a beta:

[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/cockroachdb-1-0-release/](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/cockroachdb-1-0-release/)

Does anyone have experience with replacing small MySQL / Postgres instances
with CockroachDB? I know it's not a target market but I wonder how flexible
CockroachDB is.

~~~
namidark
I was testing table loads with a few millions rows and kept running into
issues with deleting the data and consistent performance (compared to
postgres). Postgres won the performance over view and after finding out DELETE
would lock the entire DB process (you should use DROP instead) - I moved on.

------
sciurus
I understand that when building a business around the "open core" model it can
be hard to draw the right line between no-cost and commercial features. Still,
making backups a commercial feature surprises me. I can't imagine running a
database without backing up the data. Is the intent to let people run
CockroachDB in preproduction environments at no cost, but require anyone
running it in production to purchase an enterprise license?

~~~
benesch
This is mentioned at the end of the article, but perhaps deserves to be called
out more loudly:

> While CockroachDB was built to survive failures and prevent data loss, we
> want to make sure every team, regardless of size, has the ability to survive
> any type of disaster. Backup and restore were built for large clusters that
> absolutely need to minimize downtime, but for smaller clusters, a simpler
> tool will work just fine. For this, we’ve built cockroach dump [0], which is
> available in CockroachDB Core.

As you say, it's a hard line to draw, but our expectation is that any customer
who has enough data that `cockroach dump` is infeasible is the kind of
customer who is already quite familiar with enterprise licenses.

[0]: [https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/sql-
dump.html](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/sql-dump.html)

~~~
jazoom
Can you give an estimate of how much data we're talking about here?

------
jhugg
Users want backups in resilient DB for the same reason RAID isn't considered a
backup strategy.

------
jlmorton
> So as it turns out, even in a system that was built to never lose your data,
> backup is still a critical feature for many of our customers."

Wow, what a surprising insight! /s

~~~
jamesblonde
It's the MVP philosophy - get the DB out and get users first. Features when
users realize they need them.

~~~
noncoml
For anyone wondering like me: MVP: minimum viable product

------
knodi
CockroachDB does many thing really well but please for the love social
acceptance please change the name.

~~~
dom0
MongoDB didn't. Maybe for the best?

~~~
atomical
Is there some controversy surrounding the name MongoDB?

~~~
flukus
A mong or mongoloid was originally a racial description/slur, then it
transformed into a disability description (a downs syndrome person has
mongoloid features) and finally became synonymous with stupid. It's a bit like
being called NegroDB.

In this time of PC outrage I honestly don't understand how it doesn't attract
more attention.

~~~
dom0
> In this time of PC outrage I honestly don't understand how it doesn't
> attract more attention.

Possibly because the shortened slur ("mongo") isn't prevalent in English
speaking countries (while PC outrage seems to be a predominantly English
effect). It is in other places and in these places it gives the MongoDB
project name an _extremely negative_ connotation.

TBH that's actually one of the reasons (besides the poor track record) that I
never used it, avoided it and argued for software not requiring it / against
using software requiring it.

